# September Navigation Software Update



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

From this article - http://www.germancarfans.com/news.cfm/newsid/2050726.003

*Enhanced presentation by the professional navigation system.*
Starting in September 2005, the 3 Series Coupé, 3 Series Convertible, 7 Series Saloon, the Z4, X3, and X5 equipped with the BMW Professional navigation system will feature improved graphics on the navigation map for even greater clarity and easier reading. The BMW 7 Series comes addition*ally with 3D presentation providing a bird's view perspective.

All of these models* as well as former 3 and 5 Series models built as of Sept*ember 2002 may be upgraded to this new standard * by the BMW dealer with*in a few minutes *simply by updating the car's software to provide this enhan*ced presentation.*

Does this mean that a 2004 E46 with Satellite Navigation (MkIV DVD) is going to have a major makeover come September? It sounds too good to be true!

I've noticed that VDO Dayton's new Navigation product lineup shows a new perspective view, but it appears to be attached to new hardware. Could it be that this BMW software update will add a perspective view to the MkIV navigation unit??

See here -> www.vdodayton.com

Paul Martin


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

I love the way perpective view displays on my e90, but it omits street names, which kind of stinks. I think it would be really cool for the e46 MkIV equipped cars to get the option though.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

nitram_luap said:


> From this article - http://www.germancarfans.com/news.cfm/newsid/2050726.003
> 
> *Enhanced presentation by the professional navigation system.*
> Starting in September 2005, the 3 Series Coupé, 3 Series Convertible, 7 Series Saloon, the Z4, X3, and X5 equipped with the BMW Professional navigation system will feature improved graphics on the navigation map for even greater clarity and easier reading. The BMW 7 Series comes addition*ally with 3D presentation providing a bird's view perspective.
> ...


It seems that this upgrade is only for Professional Navigation; the Business Navigation, which in the case of *US* E46s from September 2002 build, that's _the only_ Navigation system offered by BMWNA, is not mentioned

AFAIK, the screen driver of a Professional Navigation is different from the Business Navigation system, and that driver is located in the radio tuner. The MKIV computer is the same in both systems...

I think that BMWAG should release a software update that includes a Business version "patch" for US models. A lot of USA customers will be extremely pleased if they do...


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Technic said:


> It seems that this upgrade is only for Professional Navigation; the Business Navigation, which in the case of *US* E46s from September 2002 build, that's _the only_ Navigation system offered by BMWNA, is not mentioned
> 
> AFAIK, the screen driver of a Professional Navigation is different from the Business Navigation system, and that driver is located in the radio tuner. The MKIV computer is the same in both systems...
> 
> I think that BMWAG should release a software update that includes a Business version "patch" for US models. A lot of USA customers will be extremely pleased if they do...


It is the other way around. The Business Navigation system is the small radio display unit and the Professional navigation unit is the one that we have. Go to bmw.co.uk and then use the car configurator and you can see that the Business version is the cheaper. Professional is the same as we get here. Also the screen of the navigation system is driven by the navigation computer or in its absence, the video module (tv tuner).


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ChadS said:


> It is the other way around. The Business Navigation system is the small radio display unit and the Professional navigation unit is the one that we have. Go to bmw.co.uk and then use the car configurator and you can see that the Business version is the cheaper. Professional is the same as we get here. Also the screen of the navigation system is driven by the navigation computer or in its absence, the video module (tv tuner).


ChadS... I used to have the Professional _tuner_, which is the only difference between the Professional Navigation and our Business Navigation in the *US E46s*. The Professional tuner have a slightly different screen GUI than the Business. Now I have the Business tuner installed with the same MKIV computer because the Professional is not made for the USA (no AM frequencies, no Sirius capability, EUROPE country setting fixed).

In Europe it seems that both Professional and Business tuners are available in their Navigation system optional equipment selections; probably in the UK the Pro is the default Nav setup. In the USA, on the other hand, the Business tuner is only tuner offered, the Professional was never offered in a factory setup nor even shown in the ETK:

USA: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=BL93&mospid=47714&btnr=65_0496&hg=65&fg=05

Europe: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=BL91&mospid=47621&btnr=65_0496&hg=65&fg=05

:thumbup:


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Technic said:


> ChadS... I used to have the Professional _tuner_, which is the only difference between the Professional Navigation and our Business Navigation in the *US E46s*. The Professional tuner have a slightly different screen GUI than the Business. Now I have the Business tuner installed with the same MKIV computer because the Professional is not made for the USA (no AM frequencies, no Sirius capability, EUROPE country setting fixed).
> 
> In Europe it seems that both Professional and Business tuners are available in their Navigation system optional equipment selections; probably in the UK the Pro is the default Nav setup. In the USA, on the other hand, the Business tuner is only tuner offered, the Professional was never offered in a factory setup nor even shown in the ETK:
> 
> ...


The radio and the navigation system operate independently of each other. You can have the Professional navigation system with either the Business or professional radio. Which radio you have make no difference to the software of the navigation system. The navigation system does however all the different GUI's for each type of radio. Depending on which radio the navigation computer detects via the iBus is what interface it displays.

The business navigation system is different than what you are thinking. It is a smaller unit that is the same size as the regular E46 radio and has a monochrome display that only shows arrows and street names. The professional navigation system is what we have which is the full color screen. The professional navigation system can be installed with either the business or professional radio tuner.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ChadS said:


> The radio and the navigation system operate independently of each other. You can have the Professional navigation system with either the Business or professional radio. Which radio you have make no difference to the software of the navigation system. The navigation system does however all the different GUI's for each type of radio. Depending on which radio the navigation computer detects via the iBus is what interface it displays.
> 
> The business navigation system is different than what you are thinking. It is a smaller unit that is the same size as the regular E46 radio and has a monochrome display that only shows arrows and street names. The professional navigation system is what we have which is the full color screen. The professional navigation system can be installed with either the business or professional radio tuner.


ChadS... that system is not available in the USA. What I am discussing here is what we have in the USA: the Business Navigation. It is comprised of a Business tuner, a CD/DVD navigation computer depending of the production year and a 4:3/16:9 dash mounted screen. There is no Professional nomenclature in any component of the USA Nav system, nowhere.

The simple arrow nav system was never offered in the USA nor shown in the USA ETK parts catalog: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=BL91&mospid=47621&btnr=65_0490&hg=65&fg=05

I know for a fact that the Professional tuner have a slightly different screen GUI because it has more features than our Business tuner: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showpost.php?p=2037556&postcount=5

If this intended software update is only for the MKIV computer and somehow our Business tuner will not complain, I will not be complaining either.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Technic said:


> ChadS... that system is not available in the USA. What I am discussing here is what we have in the USA: the Business Navigation. It is comprised of a Business tuner, a CD/DVD navigation computer depending of the production year and a 4:3/16:9 dash mounted screen. There is no Professional nomenclature in any component of the USA Nav system, nowhere.
> 
> The simple arrow nav system was never offered in the USA nor shown in the USA ETK parts catalog: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=BL91&mospid=47621&btnr=65_0490&hg=65&fg=05
> 
> ...


On page 12 of the German ordering guide you can read the difference between the two although it is in German. There are 2 separate things here in respect to the navigation and radio. There is the Business Navigation, Professsional Navigation, Business Radio, and Professional Radio. In the US, we have one option for the navigation system on the E46 and that is the Professional Navigation with the Business Radio. In Europe they have the option of either the Professional Navigation which is the full color widescreen monitor and Professional Radio or the Business Navigation which is the small screen shown in the link you have to above that just shows the arrows.

You can also verify this by looking at any of the official navigation update CD's from BMW. The version number listed next to Professional is the same as what gets loaded onto our (US) cars. The next version listed is for the "Radio" navigation system which is the Business navigation system integrated into the radio and has the small monochrome screen.

Long story short, we have the Professional navigation with business radio here in the US and the update that is coming will work on our systems. You are correct in that we never had the option of the Business (small monochrome screen) Navigation here.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

So what's the deal. is the upgrade for the US or not? help? :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

16hr Day said:


> So what's the deal. is the upgrade for the US or not? help? :dunno:


 I guess the short answer is, wait and see.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ChadS said:


> On page 12 of the German ordering guide you can read the difference between the two although it is in German. There are 2 separate things here in respect to the navigation and radio. There is the Business Navigation, Professsional Navigation, Business Radio, and Professional Radio. In the US, we have one option for the navigation system on the E46 and that is the Professional Navigation with the Business Radio. In Europe they have the option of either the Professional Navigation which is the full color widescreen monitor and Professional Radio or the Business Navigation which is the small screen shown in the link you have to above that just shows the arrows.
> 
> You can also verify this by looking at any of the official navigation update CD's from BMW. The version number listed next to Professional is the same as what gets loaded onto our (US) cars. The next version listed is for the "Radio" navigation system which is the Business navigation system integrated into the radio and has the small monochrome screen.
> 
> Long story short, we have the Professional navigation with business radio here in the US and the update that is coming will work on our systems. You are correct in that we never had the option of the Business (small monochrome screen) Navigation here.


According to that German link included in your post, the Professional Navigation includes _only_ the Professional tuner. Their Business Navigation is the one _never_ offered in the USA; we here in the States have some hybrid of a Navigation system with a Business tuner. And nowhere in the BMWUSA site the term Professional Navigation is mentioned, nor Business, when describing our Nav system.

Maybe this discussion of Pro/Bus is simply semantics, however the fact remains that the Map screen have more features using a Professional tuner than using a Business tuner, being connected to the same DVD computer with the same software in it. That is my concern about this Professional Nav software update and the USA Nav setup using Business tuners; maybe the Nav software GUI adjusts itself depending of the tuner connected, and *no* tuner hardware/software driver is required for this to happen -which initially I thought that it was indeed required. Thus if this is correct then this coming update should work in our systems if the code is written to not differentiate between tuners.


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Here is the answer to all this discussion - some nice pictures of the new software on the Mk-IV DVD based navigation system 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110313

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

... V26 does in fact works in our "Profesional Nav System", I just downloaded and upgraded my DVD computer to it and the sucker looks great!

Thanks to X5World.com... :thumbup:


----------



## crawform (Jun 18, 2004)

Technic said:


> ... V26 does in fact works in our "Profesional Nav System", I just downloaded and upgraded my DVD computer to it and the sucker looks great!
> 
> Thanks to X5World.com... :thumbup:


Same here. Just downloaded and installed the new software in my 2005 330xi and it looks great!


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

will the 04 X3 with nav.. be able to be updated?


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Tdrag97 said:


> will the 04 X3 with nav.. be able to be updated?


Yes


----------



## glorious (May 27, 2007)

:.


----------

